# bamboo?



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

has anyone ever used it??...


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

one member has, watermonster3 or something like that.


----------



## l2ob (May 22, 2004)

ive used it before to but i got sick of it ...so now i got some vals and swords...but if i make another tank i think ill add some more bamboo


----------



## NTcaribe (Apr 8, 2004)

i have some bamboo in my power filter just for a cool look


----------



## f2esh (Aug 18, 2003)

how fast does it grow?


----------



## auto303615 (Jun 30, 2004)

I've used dead dried out bamboo. Sealed it and put it an old tank. Looks good when added to a bunch of broad-leaf plants because it adds diversity.


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I have a bunch(7) in my new 40 galon tank It looks good and grows slow


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

forgot to add that they need very little light. so in my mind they are the best for p tanks


----------



## redbellied1 (Aug 3, 2004)

sounds cool let me know how it works do you have any pics


----------



## Doug (Feb 10, 2004)

Just go to member galleries and go to W. Look up watermoster3 he has some bamboo in his tank like illnino said. Looks pretty good with the white sand.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> I have a bunch(7) in my new 40 galon tank It looks good and grows slow


Any pics??


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I don't have a digital camera







....but I'm working on it.


----------



## PsychoLes (Jan 8, 2004)

> I don't have a digital camera ....but I'm working on it


Damn I really would've like to see what your tank looked like!


----------



## jiggy (Jun 27, 2004)

in ideal conditions, bamboo actually grows really fast... like a couple of feet a week kinda fast..


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

jiggy said:


> in ideal conditions, bamboo actually grows really fast... like a couple of feet a week kinda fast..


 fish tanks must not be ideal conditions because mine haven't grown that much at all. I've had them in the tank for about 3 months and haven't had to trim them yet.


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

edmond said:


> jiggy said:
> 
> 
> > in ideal conditions, bamboo actually grows really fast... like a couple of feet a week kinda fast..
> ...


 Do the leafs need to stay out of the water?


----------



## carisma02uk (Aug 1, 2004)

bamboo is not a aquatic plant it is a marginal plant but likes its feet wet so i sugest keep the leaves out of water or you will eventually drown the plant as it will be to turgid and have its stomata open constanly trying to loose water through evapouration but actually absorbing more, it will grow and look good i wouldnt matter if a few leaves were in the water though. i would suggest plastic bamboo as it has more chance of surviving (thats a joke). good water loving genus are: phyllostachys also sp.***** which is black stemed.
pleioblastus.

i would like to try mangroves but it means haveing an open top.


----------



## edmond (Aug 9, 2004)

I should have said that the leaves are just above the water. my bad.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

I don't think that it can be used in an aquarium.







A palludarium would be better....


----------

